# Bottle feeding lambs with milk off a dairy



## goodolboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Has anyone ever done this? Do you need to add anything?

Looks like we're going to end up with a bunch to feed and we're looking for alternitive ways to cut the price of the powder out. We have a dairy a mile down the road, and it's right on the way home.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 26, 2013)

I think you can feed it straight. But I don't think cow's milk has enough fat in it for lambs.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2013)

When I researched this when I wasn't sure if one of our first time ewes was going to have enough milk for her lamb, I saw that many people used whole cow milk with added half and half added for the extra fat for lambs.  Ewe's milk came in on the 4th day, so didn't have to go that route.  Wish I'd kept those sites bookmarked and I'd send them to you, but I didn't...sorry.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 26, 2013)

How about goat people?


----------



## Meat Goats (Feb 26, 2013)

Alot of goat people feed cows milk to their kids. idk if that helps you any. I don't do bottle babies so I really have NO idea about anything here.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Shelly May just called the vet. He said NO. It will make them sick. Called another sheep person, they said the same thing. I learned that lesson the easy way. Well, it did cost me (2) 5 gal. buckets. but still cheap.



Thread done, Thanks


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2013)

I went to research it again since I know I have more time for that than either of you...found this link...

http://colliefarm.wordpress.com/2011/04/08/homemade-lamb-milk-replacer/

Has the recipe for making whole cow's milk richer for lambs....but now I've just read that your vet said no to cow milk...oh well...you can look at the site if you want and see what you think?


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 26, 2013)

You want to know what we say at our house?

That if uncle Tom fed them with watered down evaporated milk this shouldn't hurt them.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Bon, thanks I think DW will try it. Hope for the best. Saving $30 each is big.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 26, 2013)

We fed bottle lambs with cows milk with no issue at all.


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 26, 2013)

I feed my bottle babies raw cows milk right now too and they do very well on it, growing just as nice as their siblings.


----------

